# Medical and interview



## natalie23 (6 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I have my medical and interview scheduled back to back! I know it's recommended to wear something comfortable during medical! Is casual okay for the interview? Any replies would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

Depends what ''Casual'' is for you. I wouldn't wear jeans or a t-shirt for the interview personally. Dress pants and dress shirt I would say and clean shoes. 

It's the part where they evaluate you so I think it's important to look your best. I'm not saying wear a tuxedo but look decent.

May


----------



## MrEels (6 Aug 2009)

Natalie,

The way I see it, for a civilian interview, we always seem to deck ourselves out. At least I do, anyways. Haircut, a nice shave, and you don the fancy suit and matching tie. You look spiffy and you make a great first impression. Why make a less significant impression on the Officer than is interviewing you? You are entering into the Canadian Forces working for the Federal Government  !


----------



## Trish (6 Aug 2009)

You will change for the medical part.  They have nice hospital paper dress !


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2009)

As someone else already pointed out - dressing decently is a good idea.

Doesn't have to be a suit and tie (but that's not wrong either) - a decent pair of trousers, a nice button up shirt - and (I didn't notice whether you're male or female - but if male) - SHAVE.  Leave the jeans and t-shirt at home.  

You'll be alright, don't stress yourself out over it.


----------



## natalie23 (12 Aug 2009)

In my info. package from the CF I received a booklet on preparing for your interview,  should I take this to the interview?  Is the interview based on questions like this ? Can you fail an interview ? 


              Thank You


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

Of couse you can "fail" an interview. As was pointed out, it's no different than any other interview for a job/career...

Just read the pre-interview pamphlet, take what it says verbatim, and follow it, and you should do fine...

 :2c:


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Aug 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> Is the interview based on questions like this ? Can you fail an interview ?



What I usually say to applicants when they ask about the interview is to read up on the trades that you are going into. Be familiar with how long the training is and what the job requirements are. It shows the MCC that you are interested, and well read and you know what you are getting into.  
We want to make sure that you know exactly what ahead of you, it would suck not only for you but the other candidates if you didn't know what BMQ would be like and you were a stick in the mud when you got there!
This part of the process hopefully helps open the applicants eyes.


----------



## natalie23 (21 Aug 2009)

Hi,

  I had to get a couple of forms fillled out by my doc about my medical history, did anyone ever get rejected even though you had a clean bill of health from doc?
              thanks


----------



## the_girlfirend (21 Aug 2009)

Hi!

I have not been rejected, but three weeks after submitting the documents from my doc, I received a letter from Ottawa requesting a specialist evaluation. My family doc cleared me, but the CF still wanted more info on my current condition. That step only took months... it was a nightmare, but it was worth it  :nod:

Good luck


----------

